

Eating Within a 12-Hour Window for a Healthy Weight - applecore
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/01/15/a-12-hour-window-for-a-healthy-weight/

======
mrfusion
Would black coffee count during the 12 hour window? What about minimal cream?

------
mrfusion
Has anyone tried this? How did it go?

